# 2 Dogo's in urgent need



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Mods, feel free to move this to a more suitable category if need be or delete if it is in violation of some rule.
Word on the wire tonight is there are 2 dogo's in need. A male and female "breeding pair"I(therefore intact as of now) the female may have a foster lined up for and a rescue willing to take her on but the male has apparent human aggression. Both are 2 years old, abused and purchased origionally as a status symbol however have been taken from their previous situation and are living with a family member of the owner.
Does anyone know of *a rescue who would have the resources to help* the male?
He has not been assessed yet and everything about his human aggression is word of mouth.
If anyone wants to know more about him or their situation please PM me.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Wimble Woof said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to a more suitable category if need be or delete if it is in violation of some rule.
> Word on the wire tonight is there are 2 dogo's in need. A male and female "breeding pair"I(therefore intact as of now) the female may have a foster lined up for and a rescue willing to take her on but the male has apparent human aggression. Both are 2 years old, abused and purchased origionally as a status symbol however have been taken from their previous situation and are living with a family member of the owner.
> Does anyone know of *a rescue who would have the resources to help* the male?
> He has not been assessed yet and everything about his human aggression is word of mouth.
> If anyone wants to know more about him or their situation please PM me.


I'm going to be honest, if the dog is truly human aggressive. You're probably going to have difficulty finding a rescue to take on. There is a lot of liability with that. I would suggest trying to find a behaviorist who might agree to work with the dog in concert with the dog going to rescue- it may help in getting someone to take him. What is the breed? A breed rescue might have someone who specializes that can also help.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

They're both Dogo Argentino's and have since been actually assessed. The male is not aggressive as much as he is unsure and fearful. He now seems to have a foster lined up that is going to work with him and is a heck of an impressive boy. We are most likely taking the female here to foster, put weight on ( since she just recently had a litter) spay, work with a bit as far as training and manners and go from there.
there are no Dogo rescues that we have found yet in the area at all so it will be a private rescue/rehabilitate/rehome collaboration with a few people in the rescue world and a local trainer, by the looks of things. I will know more tonight about the female coming here and when she is expected to arrive.
The outlook seems bright for these 2 so far. Keep your fingers crossed


----------

